# anybody wearing gloves to clean their flounder? and to heck with mullet fishing



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thought about giving it a try this weekend but all the flesh eating bacteria reports are giving me second thoughts. I might wait it out until it begins to subside. Hopefully it clears out soon. I have been wanting to go get a mess of mullet but I hold the net in my mouth when I throw so I definitely won't be using a cast net for a while.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

And when I do decide to clean fish will have a huge bottle of alcohol within reach in case of an accident cleaning....scary stuff indeed


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I scraped my hands on barnacles yesterday and for the first time ever in my life, I was actually worried about it. Looks like I'm gonna make it though


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

2 cuts and 2 scrapes on my left hand today, washed in the bay after every fish I caught, also threw 2 nets for about 30 min each. looks like Im gonna be ok.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Im heading out tomorrow. Im bringing hand condoms, knee condoms, feet condoms, and lip and tongue condoms for when i need to bite leaders. I haven't been this scared of catching something since my junior year in high school. If you don't hear from me for a few days....you'll know what happened.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

How many times in your life have you cut yourself in saltwater and been just fine? The organisms responsible for "Flesh eating bacteria" attacks have been around for a long time.

With that said, if you get cut, or already have a cut that gets exposed to saltwater--PAY ATTENTION to it! If it turns red, if it swells, if anything leaks out of it, if it hurts more than a normal cut, if it feels warm to the touch---DO NOT wait to see a doctor. 
Chances are very low that you will ever in your life contract a "Flesh eating bacteria", but if you do, it can be treated with antibiotics. However, the consequences of waiting to see if it will get better can be very high.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Im heading out tomorrow. Im bringing hand condoms, knee condoms, feet condoms, and lip and tongue condoms for when i need to bite leaders. I haven't been this scared of catching something since my junior year in high school. If you don't hear from me for a few days....you'll know what happened.


With all those condoms, I'm on the edge of my seat!! LOL!!!:whistling::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Went wading in blackwater bay at lunch today and lived to tell about it.. So far so good.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Im heading out tomorrow. Im bringing hand condoms, knee condoms, feet condoms, and lip and tongue condoms for when i need to bite leaders. I haven't been this scared of catching something since my junior year in high school. If you don't hear from me for a few days....you'll know what happened.


Yes you died from an allergic reaction to Latex.:no: The antidote for that is to eat a dozen raw oysters from a contaminated area. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

PC is right, doesn't happen often, bad when it does. Been around a long time. A few years back, when I was fishing the Biloxi Marsh a few well publicized cases made the rounds and they were bad. 

Hygiene, and wound treatment will prevent you from getting most of the time (those with immune issues or liver problems have higher risk) prompt treatment will most often take care of it.

I keep a bottle of hand sanitizer on the boat, use several times a day, and if I cut my self while cleaning fish, still have all my digits.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Contender said:


> hand sanitizer.


There ya go. Also good for that 'gulp smell' and fishy hand smell.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Prince Caspian said:


> How many times in your life have you cut yourself in saltwater and been just fine? The organisms responsible for "Flesh eating bacteria" attacks have been around for a long time.
> 
> With that said, if you get cut, or already have a cut that gets exposed to saltwater--PAY ATTENTION to it! If it turns red, if it swells, if anything leaks out of it, if it hurts more than a normal cut, if it feels warm to the touch---DO NOT wait to see a doctor.
> Chances are very low that you will ever in your life contract a "Flesh eating bacteria", but if you do, it can be treated with antibiotics. However, the consequences of waiting to see if it will get better can be very high.


 It has been around but not in the concentrations or ppm that it is now....
The RAIN ...IMO....has washed it into our waters.....All ya'll badasses
that think that you are immune to this....Wake up... this shits for real.....
The guy that died in Gulf Breeze lived 3 houses away from me....that's reality......


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Well the 2-3' forecast turned to 3-5 with 6' badboys mixed in. A lot of cross spray. And my mouth was open, condom free. I'll let you know how I fair.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Im heading out tomorrow. Im bringing hand condoms, knee condoms, feet condoms, and lip and tongue condoms for when i need to bite leaders. I haven't been this scared of catching something since my junior year in high school. If you don't hear from me for a few days....you'll know what happened.


Reminds me of the guy that would wear two at all times. If he got lucky he would pull one off - and feel like a wild man.


----------

